# Core 100mg Disassembly Pics



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's some reference pics of the Core 100mg. I'm sure they will help someone out.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well done Matt!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, I thought they might help someone out someday.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

wow, those are freaking awesome! 

Thanks Matt!


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Matt, feel free to "accidently" slip that Core into my bag of reels when you're finished.  Troy


----------



## jonnylaw (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks, if I saw this I probably wouldn't have spent 5 hours on mine 2 months ago. Anyways, I'll save this, it could come in handy. Thanks for taking the time on it.

One question though, is that the drag grease that everything has a small coating on? Like the frame and everything? Instead of that I just wiped on CorrosionX from a Qtip or tshirt that was soaked in CX.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

awesome now I know not to attempt to try that lol looks like my reel repair guy is going to get some more buisness.Thanks Ken


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

jonnylaw said:


> Thanks, if I saw this I probably wouldn't have spent 5 hours on mine 2 months ago. Anyways, I'll save this, it could come in handy. Thanks for taking the time on it.
> 
> One question though, is that the drag grease that everything has a small coating on? Like the frame and everything? Instead of that I just wiped on CorrosionX from a Qtip or tshirt that was soaked in CX.


Yes that is drag grease all over the frame and other parts.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I think I just had a huge brain fart. I forgot I had already posted these pics, actually I had forgot that I had even taken them, and I just took a whole new set. Oh well life goes on.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is why we need to pin these to the top of the page.


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

what do yal use to degreese and remove old oil from bearings befor put new oil in them


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

waderdude832 said:


> what do yal use to degreese and remove old oil from bearings befor put new oil in them


 I usually put them in an acetone wash. I've got an untrasonic cleaner that I use with a shot glass. To get rid of grease and oil I use the acetone. If the bearing has some rust on it and it's not too bad I soak it in CLR to help break that up as well.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Well done, thanks


----------

